# Montecristo Yellow Memories vs Cohiba Miniatures



## VicBoss (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey folks, new guy here looking for some input on these cigars. Up until now I've usually found myself smoking only Swisher Sweets and have recently been wanting to try some cigars that can't be bought at a gas station. I've narrowed it down the two choices in the thread title and would like to know which would be better for me to try first based on my current tastes. Anything else you can add such as personal experience/preference will be very helpful. Help a brother out :nerd:


I just realized I put this in the wrong place. Could a mod move this for me please?


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I think you should try both. The Cohiba Miniature was the first cigar I ever smoked. They come with a cedar strip that you can use to light them, and that's a nice touch. The reason I won't buy the Cohibas is that they come pre-cut, and that kills half the pleasure.

The Montecristo Yellow are smooth-tasting cigars, but that's about the only bonus. In one tin I bought once, three of the ten cigars had wrapper issues (missing pieces, or tears) from the start. The cellophane is also too freaking tight, and I damaged three more trying to take them out of the cello. What happens is the cello hangs on to the band and pulls the band as you remove the cigar. The band is glued not only to itself, but to the wrapper as well. This causes a quarter inch hole in the wrapper. So, out of ten cigars, only four ended up out of the cellophane in pristine condition.

If you are looking for small cigars, I would like to mention the Punch Slim Panatela (Tin of 10). A very intriguing cigar. Try all of them. That's the best way to know what you'll like best.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I have smoked just about every small smoke otherwise known as Cigarillos out there. Loved the size at one time. 

Anyway - the Cohiba's are actually really great. Moreover, they come in two flavors. I much prefer the black but... it's such a personal thing. Both were great and worth the price. Now as for the Montecristo's... me personally now... I thought they were a little over priced.

That's all to say - go with the Cohiba's me thinks. 

Now if you want a mini "cigar" and don't have a problem with machine rolled, I highly recommend Villiger Export. For under a dollar they just can't be beat. They taste awesome and are a nice box pressed. Moreover - you don't need to put them in a humi. You certainly will want to put the Cohiba's in a Humi fyi.

Good luck - Cigarillos really are great. Not as complex as a full size but you get wrapper flavor in spades.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I think you should try both. The Cohiba Miniature was the first cigar I ever smoked. They come with a cedar strip that you can use to light them, and that's a nice touch.* The reason I won't buy the Cohibas is that they come pre-cut, and that kills half the pleasure*.


It's been a little bit since I had the Cohibas, but I am positive mine weren't pre-cut. Your statement took me by surprise. Did you have one recently, or a while ago? I ordered mine almost exactly two years ago.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

earcutter said:


> It's been a little bit since I had the Cohibas, but I am positive mine weren't pre-cut. Your statement took me by surprise. Did you have one recently, or a while ago? I ordered mine almost exactly two years ago.


Bought one a couple of months ago from my B&M.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Bought one a couple of months ago from my B&M.


Wow, how disappointing... that's too bad.


----------

